# teclado y otras dudas sobre sumador



## dr_wagner (Ene 28, 2008)

se que ya han escrito acerca de los sumadores, pero dejenme les expongo mi caso
yo tome la materia diseño logico en un cruso de verano, osea tomas la materia en curso intensivo de dos meses y ya te vale el semestre, en este curso realizamos el sumador pero en binario, el profe nos comento que uniendo ese sumador a otros siete tendriamos el sumador de 8 bits, lo hicimos usando compuertas exclusivas (xor), los demas compañeros que la tomaron en el semestre normal la hicieron implementando pura 04, 08 y 32 ademas crearon un comparador que marcaba cual de los dos numeros que se sumaba era mayor o si eran iguales prendian los dos leds, sacaron el rsultado en decimal usando displays, un display era para ponr el primer numero de la suma, otro display para el segund numero y dos displays para mostrar el rsultado de la suma, tambien le conectaron un teclado el cual pude ver que lo hicieron con botones lo soldaron y de ahi si no mal recuerdo sacaban dos salidas una a tierra y la otra no recuerdo donde iba, mientras ellos tomaban diseño logico yo tome diseño de sistemas digitales donde vimos flipflops, contadores, registros etc, ahora ellos estan tomando diseño de sistemas digitales y para empezar les dejaron la sumadora a baja escala, la cual es la misma pero ahora los decodificadores los haran con un solo circuito integrado ademas del sumador el cual si no malr ecuerdo es el 283, la verdad no aprendi mucho no por flata de capacidad ( jaja) si no porque las clases no fueron muy constantes ya que hubo dos cambios de maestros y no quiero quedarme atras ya que el siguiente semestre tomaremos una materia que se llama computadoras automotrices y esta demasiado pesada y se necesita terner el conocimiento bien fundamentado acerca de electronica, por lo tanto decidi hacer las practicas que a ellos les dejaran en digitales para ponerme al corriente. ahora viene la pregunta al foro podrian ayudarme con la sumadora a baja escala? mis dudas son como se conecta el teclado? hacia donde van las salidas del teclado? como se conecta el sumador, los decodificadores si los se conectar pero para mostar el resultado en dos displays les pidieron un deco de 14 segmentos donde les dijeron que habia que ahcer un arreglo me podrian decir cual es ese arreglo? bueno empezare a hacerlo esta semana gracias de antemano y espero no haberlos aburrido ja gracis de nuevo


----------



## CUSCO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hola quetal, bueno para eso del teclado tienes que usar un decodificador de teclado creo que era el 74LS922 para un teclado de 16 teclas y el 74LS923 para uno de 20 teclas (también podrias programar un PLD a tu medida), bueno cualquiera de ellos sirve, este dispositivo lo encuentras en proteus ahi lo simulas con el teclado conectado que tambien lo encuentras en proteus. Entonces al presionar un tecla el valor de esta se vera en formato binario en las salidas del decodificador, pero eso es solo para un número de un digito si quisieras obtener un número de mas de un digito tendrias que conectar dos registros en cascada 74ls173, 74ls273 ambos sirven yo prefiero el 74ls273. Recuerda que antes de armar tu diseño en protoboard o en placa tienes que validarlo en un software de simulación (proteus); si quieres armar el decodificador de otra manera dentro de unas horas adjunto un pdf sobre como decodificar  un teclado matricial de tres formas bueno hasta entonces.


----------



## dr_wagner (Feb 1, 2008)

gracias espero tu respuesta, el teclado al que me referia es asi con numeros de uno al nueve creo que puedo sacar detalles muy importantes de la información que pondras, gacias de nuevo


----------



## CUSCO (Feb 2, 2008)

hola quetal, no lo pude subir por que el archivo pesa 803 kb y solo me permiten subir 500kb
pero bueno sino es por la puerta es por la ventana, aui te dejo la direccion de una pagina en la que colgue el proyecto completo.  http://usuarios.lycos.es/carlosyaco/proyectos1.htm
el titulo es    "SISTEMA CONTROLADOR ELECTRONICO DIGITAL PARA MOTORES PASO A PASO Y MOTORES DE CONTINUA CON MEMORIA PARA ALARMA, TACOMETRO, PWM Y CONTROL DE ACCESO AL SISTEMA".


----------



## rolando8110 (May 9, 2010)

necesito un circuito que me sume hasta 1000 por favor que no este tan complicado de entender


----------



## MrCarlos (May 9, 2010)

Hola rolando8110

El número que escribiste en tu mensaje(1000), es binario(8, 4, 2, 1)? ó es decimal?
Qué tipo de sumador quieres: decimal ó binario?
Que circuito integrado utilizarías para hacer ese sumador?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## rolando8110 (May 10, 2010)

Gracias Mr Carlos por responder mi pregunta el numero que indico es decimal, lo q necesit es un sumador con 3 displey que al oprimir la tecla mas mede el resultado de la suma el teclado debe ir con phus buton de 0 a 9. los conocimientos sobre electronica digital son pocos pero me defiendo bien con la analoga poreso nesecito un diagrama esquematico sobre el sircuito. te agradesco que me ayudes me estoy volviendo loco.
graaaaaacias.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 10, 2010)

Hola rolando8110

Creo que deberían ser 4 Display’s Pues solo así puedes representar el número 1000 que es el máximo resultado que quieres tener.
Ese sumador que estás requiriendo sería muy, muy grande ya que se Necesita:

4 Display’s de 7 Segmentos
4 Decodificadores BCD a 7 Segmentos
4 Sumadores 4 x 4 Bit’s
todo un circuito para el sistema de Botones
Etc. Etc.

Aquí mismo en el foro hay varios ejemplos de sumadores y de codificadores(Sistema) para Los botones.

Voy a ver que puedo hacer.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

